# REPEATER STATION?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remember the orginal concept of TRACKSIDE remote control unit? What about a unit that would have a handheld transmitter, That would transmit to a staiionary reciever which would couple the signal to the tracks and the engine decoder would pick up the instructions from the track? 

Could there not be a RF coupler in a tender/engine with a decoder that you could use with battery power? Sort of like DCC? 

Would this be too expensive to porduce.? 

Just a suggestion. 

Someone? Anyone? HUH?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Why bother with the rails. 

The repeater could be as powerful as the FCC will allow. 

I tried the idea many years ago. It was expensive and not useable for RCS as it required two different frequencies and the repeater waited until the handpiece had stopped transmitting before it retransmitted the command. 
Could it be made to work? 
Probably. 
In the meantime other solutions work much better and are way less expensive.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It was a thought I was kicking around. Thanks for your answer Tony


----------

